# Un problemilla ayudenme amigos

## jpoeta

 :Wink: 

Hola gentoo users

weno hoy instala en mi pc el gentoo pero cuando corre sin cd

bueno carga

THIS IS LOCALHOST.LOCALDOMAIN(Linuxi686 2.6.17-gentoo-r7)

localhost:

Password:

Y no se que poner lo he intetando todo no me quiero rendir amigos ayudenme

Instale el LIVE CD 2006.1 

No se instalarlo en consola es mejor? alguien ayudeme Gentoo es mi sueño!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## DarwinSoft

Hmmm... no quiero ser el malvado del foro pero por los dos hilos que te he visto parece ser que no tienes ni idea alguna sobre el funcionamiento de Linux.

Hazme caso, Gentoo no es para principiantes, prueba con otra distro mas "amigable" primero y cuando tengas algo de manejo comienza con Gentoo.

De todas formas te paso el link del Handbook donde se detalla paso a paso como se instala.

Instalacion de Gentoo

Y el FAQ (Frequent Asked Questions).

FAQ Gentoo

Espero te sean utiles tanto mi consejo como los links.

Un Saludo.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Hola jPoeta, 

No te desanimes, cuando instalas el Gentoo siguiendo la guia solo quedas con un sistema limpio y libre de cualquier cosa, es decir compraste el terreno para construir y nada más.

Si de verdad seguiste los pasos de la guia uno por uno, y el sistema esta a punto (Cosa que dudo un poco porque no tienes definido el hosts, domain, dns,etc. que si salen en la guia). Solo debes seguir la guia de escritorio de gentoo ya sea KDE que es el que quieres ó el de Gnome, xfce4, windowmaker, etc.

En otras palabras ahora te toca construir la casa, edificio ó ciudad que deseas en ese terreno. Una sugerencia muy personal y que creo que muchos comparten es lee las guias y busca en los foros si tienes dudas antes de hacer preguntas, la idea es tratar de resolver por cuenta propia antes de preguntar.

Estimado DarwinSoft la idea no es desalentar a nadie, más que eso es captar mas gentoosiastas para que la comunidad crezca cada días más, inclusive los nuevos en el mundo Linux tienen cierta ventaja al llegar a Gentoo que otros no tan nuevos y es que ellos vienen sin ningun tipo de vicios desde otras distros.

----------

## jpoeta

 :Embarassed:  :oops:Disculpen mi ignorancia pero yo solo puse aceptar en el instalador automatico de gentoo

No se mucho como utlizar el terminal y bueno en fin tratatare de instalar gentoo  correctamente pues yo soy un cabeza dura y nunca me rindo asi no más   :Wink: 

 8)Gracias  :Cool: 

----------

## jpoeta

mas respuestas diganlas porfavor!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wink:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## artic

Hola ,me pierdes un poco con lo de la instalacion grafica ya que supongo q te habra pedido asignar clave a root y crear algun usuario.La verdad nunca he realizado instalacion grafica en gentoo.

Si la hubieses echo en consola te diria que te olvidaste de cambiar la password de root y de crear un usuario y generar su clave (pq ya me paso a mi).

La solucion fue meter el live cd

,hacer un chroot de la particion donde instale gentoo , crear los usuarios y passwords , reiniciar y loguearme con normalidad.

Un saludo

----------

## LinuxBlues

Te comentaré paso a paso lo que explica artic, por si no te sirve de mucho su respuesta, dado que no explica absolutamente nada...

Desde el livecd o livedvd debes montar la partición, hacer un chroot y ejecutar el comando:

```
passwd
```

Tendrás que introducir la contraseña dos veces (la segunda es para confirmar la primera) y no aparecerá en pantalla.

sal del chroot tecleando "exit" (sin comillas).

Cuando reinicies y aparezca

localhost:

teclea root + intro ó enter

(localhost: root)

y cuando aparezca Password:

teclea la misma contraseña que introduciste desde el chroot dos veces.

Ahora ejecuta

```
emerge --sync
```

Te advertirá de que hay una nueva versión de portage disponible y que debes actualizarla ejecutando "emerge portage" (sin comillas nuevamente) y en este momento te deseo suerte:

si te aparece un mensaje del tipo:

error: touch "/var/tmp/portage/portage-2.1.1-r1/.unpacked": Función no implementada

mala suerte.

La única forma que se me ha ocurrido de resolverlo es copiar /bin/touch desde otra distribución en la que sí me funcionaba y emerger coreutils para actualizarlo de inmediato. No sé cual es el problema, pero no puede establecer fechas, por ejemplo, copiando los ficheros de los stages de grub a /boot/grub/ advierte de que mantiene las fechas porque no puede modificarlas. (Estaba en la jaula chroot además).

No sé a qué demonios se debe y por tanto no puedo reportar un bug, pero me he encontrado con este problema siguiendo paso a paso la Guía rápida de instalación Gentoo Linux x86 con el stage3 de la 2006.1 (dado que al final quise saber si realmente ocurría algo con la 2006.1 o no). Al menos a mí me ha ocurrido eso...

Editado: en primer lugar disculpa si estoy dando por hecho que sabes hacer un chroot, si necesitas que lo explique sólamente dilo y lo haré. Por otra parte, ten muy en cuenta que lo que dice DarwinSoft es de un extraordinario sentido común.

----------

## jpoeta

 :Embarassed:  Disculpen amigos las molestia pero que es chroot ?

Ya he trabajado en ubuntu Pero ubuntu no me gusto era muy limitado casi todo tenia prohibiciones

Además si nunca pregunto o nunca lo intento cómo aprenderé?

----------

## lanshor

Desde luego preguntando en foros no. Los foros son para problemas o cosas particulares, para aprender sobre un sistema operativo estan los libros y manuales.

Lo primero que necesitas es conocer como funciona el sistema, utilizar comandos, permisos, usuarios, etc... es lo más básico y sin eso no vas a ninguna parte, busca en google que hay muchísimas páginas sobre eso.

Sobre el chroot más de lo mismo, en internet hay mucha información sobre él. O incluso en tu propio sistema, prueba a teclear:

```
man chroot
```

Y si no sabes como manejar man, teclea:

```
man man
```

(ese es el primer comando que usé yo cuando me decidí a aprender)

Así que te recomiendo que leas, aprendas, y seas un poco autodidacta (no es tan difícil!) para entender el funcionamiento básico de cualquier distribución, ya que, como ya he dicho, sin eso no irás a ninguna parte, y menos en gentoo.

----------

## ekz

 *jpoeta wrote:*   

>  Disculpen amigos las molestia pero que es chroot ?
> 
> Además si nunca pregunto o nunca lo intento cómo aprenderé?

 

No es de pesado, pero a veces es mejor que uno mismo investigue algunas cosas

 *http://www.sindominio.net/ayuda/preguntas-inteligentes.html wrote:*   

>  Si no entiendes...
> 
> Si no entiendes la respuesta, no devuelvas inmediatamente la solicitud de una clarificación. Usa las mismas herramientas que utilizaste para intentar resolver tu pregunta original (manuales, PUFs, la Web, amigos con mayores destrezas) para entender la respuesta. Si necesitas pedir una clarificación, intenta demostrar lo que has aprendido.
> 
> Por ejemplo, supón que te digo: "Suena como si tuvieses un zentry atascado; necesitarás liberarlo." Entonces:
> ...

 

Generalmente la wikipedia tiene articulos de lo que quieras saber, como segunda opcion a ciegas: google

chroot en la wikipedia 

SAludos

----------

## Gentoosiastix

En mi modesta opinion, el mejor concejo se lo ha dado DarwinSoft. Creo que a estas alturas:

Ha quedado claro, que el amigo jpoeta tiene muy poca o ninguna idea sobre Linux, lo cual en si mismo no es malo ni bueno (nadie nace saviendo) pero....

Si se le quiere echar una mano, habra que explicarselo con pelos y señales:

no vale lo de haces un "chroot" y luego tecleas "passwd" para entrar una nueva contraseña?????????????????????????????????????????  

Esto solo lo pongo para fundamentar mi 1ª frase.

Posibles soluciones: 

1 - Te tomas el concejo y estas un tiempo trasteando y "estudiando" con otras Distros mas simples de instalar, pero NO menos Linux

2 - Te echas al ruedo de verdad con Gentoo, y empiezas por leer y releer el Manual de Gentoo con esta ultima conseguiras dos cosas (si perceberas), instalaras Gentoo y haras un mini curso de Linux.

un saludo y animo

----------

## pacho2

Es mejor que para actualizar portage hagas:

```
emerge -u portage
```

Yo soy un poco exagerado y hago:

```
emerge -uD portage
```

Pero de la primera forma debe bastar. La diferencia entre usar el -u o no, es que, con el -u, actualizarás dependencias necesitadas por portage.

Saludos y suerte  :Smile: 

----------

## jpoeta

Esto me lo dijo esteban por un privado MUCHAS GRACIAS  :Wink: 

1)Para lo que te voy a decir en respuesta aludiendo al post que has puesto sobre chroot necesitas una liveCD (por si no lo sabes se trata de un CD que arranca y carga el sistema operativo sin necesidad de instalar nada) 

2) Necesitas conocer en que particion del disco duro esta instalado tu gentoo ejemplos de particiones si tu disco duro es IDE: hda1, hda2, hda3.... etc. si es un disco sata pueden ser sda1, sda2, sda3 .... 

3)arrancas con la liveCD y cuando carga completamente el sistem operativo abres una consola y te saldra un prompt parecido a esto: esteban@SERVIDOR ~ $ como podras suponer no saldrá ni esteban ni servidor pero casi seguro que sale ~$ con el intermitente puesto, bien ahí teclea: sudo su root, ~$ te cambiara por # en ese momento ya eres root (el rey de la maquina) entonces tienes que montar la particion donde esta instalado gento la orden que tienes que dar por consola muy bien podria ser: mount /dev/hdaX, la X de hdaX tienes que sustituirla por tu numero de particion, si está instalado en hda3 entonces la orden seria mount /dev/hda3 /mnt si no te arroja ningun error significa que tienes montada la particion de gentoo en /mnt. 

4)Se supone que has seguido los pasos anteriores y que ya tienes montado tu sistema en /mnt ahora viene lo bueno ejecuta chroot /mnt si no te da error ya estas dentro de gentoo y todo lo que hagas sera igual que si hubieras arrancado con gentoo en vez de con la liveCD pues bien el siguente paso es poner una contraseña a root, se hace con la siguiente orden: passwd root (teclea la contraseña que quieras ejemplo jpoeta123 y el superusuario ya tiene contraseña) aunque no veas moverse el cursor de la consola el sistema esta registrando lo que tecleas (linux lo hace asi por seguridad, por si hay alguien detras de ti no vea la cantidad de caracteres que pones) retype password (te dice que repitas la contraseña, es para ver si la recuerdas) si esto ha salido bien deberias crear el usuario que vaya a entrar sin privilegios de root pues no es bueno que entres siempre como root (seguridad mas que otra cosa) vamos a ello teclea adduser jpoeta(es un decir, puedes poner el nombre que quieras) te pedira una contraseña y que la repitas. ahora exit, exit (otra vez) y reinicia pero quita la liveCD de la bahia. 

5)si todo lo anterior se ha hecho correctamente al arrancar te pedira un login: root (es lo que debes poner) password (da la pass que hayas puesto) y ya estas dentro. 

6) para terminar: cd home seguido de ls -l deberia mostrarte un directorio llamado jpoeta si no esta creado crealo con: mkdir jpoeta (se supone que has puesto jpoeta de nombre al usuario) a partir de ahi deberias entra como usuario de a pie es decir como jpoeta en vez de como root. 

Espero que me entiendas todo lo que te pongo en este pequeño parrafo, he intentado mas que cuidar el estilo ser lo mas sencillo de entender posible, no obstante si algo no entiendes postea de nuevo. 

Un abrazo. 

Esteban.

----------

## LinuxBlues

pacho2 me da la impresión de que te has equivocado de hilo...

jpoeta es admirable la amabilidad con la que te ha atendido Esteban, los demás en este hilo han sido tan amables como él o más... Por mucho que seas lo suficientemente testarudo como para instalar (o al menos intentarlo) Gentoo, como sigas por este camino acabarás odiando Linux, porque Gentoo no pone nada fáciles las cosas y hay que configurar todos y cada uno de sus programas: precisamente ESE ES EL ÚNICO PUNTO FUERTE DE GENTOO: la configurabilidad, la personalización de todos y cada uno de hasta sus más pequeños detalles, no el rendimiento (hay pruebas en Google que lo demuestran).

Hace poco compré, como casi todos los meses la revista Linux+ (revista que recomiendo encarecidamente, tiene una sección Gentoo y todo) que empezó a publicarse en Polonia y ahora se publica en 13 países europeos (incluído España, desconozco si se publica en Latinoamérica) y este mes han dado de regalo el DVD con Gentoo-2006.1 (tanto para i686 como para amd64 y las versiones minimal), se incluía además en el mismo DVD Freespire, la versión libre de Linspire (anteriormente conocido como *Lindows) y puedes usarla únicamente como LiveDVD: tiene la misma apariencia de Windows (ahora no estoy dando por hecho que lo usas, es evidente que así lo haces) y está muy bien para jugar con Linux y aprender muchas cosas sin necesidad de instalarlo... A mí me ha sorprendido mucho.

Por si te interesa y quieres aprender jugando:

http://wiki.freespire.org/index.php/Download_Freespire

http://www.linuxforo.org/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,21/viewcat,6

Por favor, ruego que nadie saque de contexto esta recomendación, se la estoy haciendo a un noob (alguien con poca experiencia con Linux) y personalmente me he divertido mucho con Freespire (era la primera vez que veía un KDE tan "adulterado" que no parecía KDE   :Smile:  ).

A mí me parece una buena alternativa para empezar a profundizar en Linux, jugar con él y aprender de los posibles errores que puedas cometer... Yo he disfrutado mucho jugando con ella...

* Lindows es una marca registrada de Microsoft Corporation (ahora).

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> precisamente ESE ES EL ÚNICO PUNTO FUERTE DE GENTOO: la configurabilidad, la personalización de todos y cada uno de hasta sus más pequeños detalles, no el rendimiento (hay pruebas en Google que lo demuestran). 

 

esto tiene un efecto secundario muy beneficioso en mi opinión y que es por lo que uso Gentoo, la flexibilidad, pero si, gentoo no va a ir mas rápido que un debian o un ubuntu.  

Esto es tan solo otro sabor de linux, ni mas ni menos: busca, compara y si encuentras uno mejor, quédatelo  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> ESE ES EL ÚNICO PUNTO FUERTE DE GENTOO

 

Una vez más, tu opinión. La portabilidad y cantidad de paquetes son otras de las muchas ventajas de Gentoo sobre otras distribuciones.

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> Una vez más, tu opinión. La portabilidad y cantidad de paquetes son otras de las muchas ventajas de Gentoo sobre otras distribuciones.

 

¿Te importaría demostrar por una sola vez todo lo que sabes ayudando a los demás usuarios del foro en lugar de sacar puntilla a todos mis mensajes?

No empecemos otra vez, pero ver tu incapacidad para tener buen corazón y ayudar es   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> pero ver tu incapacidad para tener buen corazón y ayudar es

 

Sobre lo del corazón... ni me conoces.

Sobre lo de ayudar... mi incapacidad es tal, que paso grandes periodos de mi tiempo libre contribuyendo DE VERDAD a proyectos open source como Gentoo.

Por lo demás, es así de fácil. Tu no eres capaz de ver más ventaja que la configurabilidad, ya te he dado dos más.

- ferdy

----------

## pacho2

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> pacho2 me da la impresión de que te has equivocado de hilo...

 

Era en referencia al algo que se comentó antes en este mismo hilo:

 *Quote:*   

> Te advertirá de que hay una nueva versión de portage disponible y que debes actualizarla ejecutando "emerge portage"

 

Simplemente digo que es mejor usar la opción -u  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> (hay pruebas en Google que lo demuestran).

 

En google hay gente que intenta demostrar que nunca se ha llegado a la Luna, que Elvis no ha muerto..., yo no te puedo garantizar que gentoo es más o menos rápida, sólo comento que no todo lo que hay en intenet es verdad  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A mí me parece una buena alternativa para empezar a profundizar en Linux, jugar con él y aprender de los posibles errores que puedas cometer... Yo he disfrutado mucho jugando con ella...

 

Yo personalmente recomendaría mandriva para empezar con linux, aunque, por supuesto, gentoo no está tan mal   :Cool: 

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

```

pygoscelis_papua ~ # emerge --depclean -p

(blah)

Calculating dependencies... done!

Packages installed:   720

Packages in world:    591

Packages in system:   56

Unique package names: 720

Required packages:    720

Number to remove:     0

pygoscelis_papua ~ # update-eix

(blah)

Database contains 11559 packages in 149 categories.

```

¿Para qué sirve tener tantos paquetes, aparte de para ralentizar portage?

Estoy hablando a nivel de usuario de a pie, no de developer. En esos 720 paquetes tengo unos 60 que está en mi TODO eliminar porque no los uso o por ser completamente inútiles en mi caso; no los he desistalado aún porque me produce una extraordinaria pereza consultar el /var/log/emerge.log para ver todas las dependencias y todo lo que metieron consigo (con lo que serían más de 60 sin lugar a la menor duda).

No es sano hablar de cantidades y confundirlas con calidades (no estoy hablando de Gentoo, hablo de todo en general).

Si hacemos un 

```
emerge --info | grep CHOST
```

 la portabilidad te traerá sin cuidado, a menos que tengas cientos de equipos y a menos que no encuentres una distribución para ellos, con cientos de binarios listos para el consumo.

Sólo te conozco por lo que he visto en los foros, en los videos de tus charlas y a través del correo electrónico; no es mucho, llevas razón. Pero ese "poco" me ha conducido a tener esa imagen de tí; tal y como el "pero ver" pretendía mostrar. Como consejo: no te autoengañes, no somos lo que somos, somos sólo lo que los demás ven (o quieren ver) que somos. Lamento lo ocurrido, espero que no me vuelva a ocurrir: no volveré a hacer alusiones personales en los foros. Te agradecería que me ayudases a ello, no volviendo a hacerme alusiones personales, porque como ya has visto, pierdo los estribos, si eso ocurre, demasiado fácilmente.

Ferdy, voy a tomarme una cerveza a tu salud (no sé cuando, pero lo haré).   :Smile: 

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Simplemente digo que es mejor usar la opción -u 

 

¿Por qué? Necesito que lo fundamentes, de lo contrario deberías reportar un bug:

 */usr/bin/emerge wrote:*   

> Please update portage to the above version before proceeding. Failure to do so may result in failed or improper merges. A simple ("emerge portage") is sufficient.

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## pacho2

 *Quote:*   

>  *LinuxBlues wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> pygoscelis_papua ~ # emerge --depclean -p
> ...

 

En lo de los paquetes que menciona eix, de lo cual deduzco que quieres referirte a todos los paquetes (ebuilds parches y demás) que están en /usr/portage, sólo comentar que creo recordar que sepuede configurar para que se descargue sólo los ebuilds de determinadas categorías.

En lo del world y las dependencias, depende de muchos factores, empezando por las USEs que tengas

 *Quote:*   

> no somos lo que somos, somos sólo lo que los demás ven (o quieren ver) que somos

 

En fin   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *pacho2 wrote:*   Simplemente digo que es mejor usar la opción -u  
> 
> ¿Por qué? Necesito que lo fundamentes, de lo contrario deberías reportar un bug:
> ...

 

Cierto, he preguntado y basta con un emerge portage  :Wink: 

Exceso de paranoia xD

Simplemente es que yo siempre lo he actualizado con -u, como nunca he tenido problemas con portage del tipo que comentabas he pensado que quizás esto podría ayudar :-/

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Para qué sirve tener tantos paquetes, aparte de para ralentizar portage?
> 
> Estoy hablando a nivel de usuario de a pie, no de developer. En esos 720 paquetes tengo unos 60 que está en mi TODO eliminar porque no los uso o por ser completamente inútiles en mi caso; no los he desistalado aún porque me produce una extraordinaria pereza consultar el /var/log/emerge.log para ver todas las dependencias y todo lo que metieron consigo (con lo que serían más de 60 sin lugar a la menor duda). 

 

Exacto. Pero Gentoo no es una distribución que hagamos para TI en particular si no que la hacemos para TI en general. Y para que TU (personal) encuentres los ~600 paquetes que usas / necesitas, hace falta que el número de paquetes sea de uno o dos órdenes de magnitud superior para que TODOS los que son como tu (usuarios que necesitan ~600 paquetes), encuentren los paquetes que necesitan.

Es decir, se trata de flexibilidad y de ser una distribución que se adapta a casi todas las necesidades.

 *Quote:*   

> la portabilidad te traerá sin cuidado, a menos que tengas cientos de equipos y a menos que no encuentres una distribución para ellos, con cientos de binarios listos para el consumo. 

 

No no no no y no. A eso se le llama falta de miras. La portabilidad es una cosa buena, y te lo dirán en cualquier introducción a la ingeniería de software.

 *Quote:*   

> Como consejo: no te autoengañes, no somos lo que somos, somos sólo lo que los demás ven (o quieren ver) que somos.

 

Ya que vamos de consejos, te voy a dar uno: Tu opinión no hace que la gente sea lo que no es. Una cosa es lo que sea una persona y otra la percepción que tenga el resto. Así que no te autoengañes, por mucho que me lo llames, no me convertirás en un imbécil.

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> Ya que vamos de consejos, te voy a dar uno: Tu opinión no hace que la gente sea lo que no es. Una cosa es lo que sea una persona y otra la percepción que tenga el resto. Así que no te autoengañes, por mucho que me lo llames, no me convertirás en un imbécil.

 

No quiero convertirte en nada, es sencillamente la imagen que tengo de ti y lo seguirá siendo hasta que demuestres lo contrario. (En respuesta a tu alusión personal). Que seas un genio, no evitará que con esta actitud te tomen por justo lo contrario. Tu arrogancia no demuestra mucha inteligencia que digamos, de ahí que piense de tí justo lo que manifiestas y, además, no te he llamado.

Cállate, que mejor será, otro consejo.

----------

## jpoeta

Bueno amigos espero no haber sido la causa de tanta discusion y alboroto, bueno solo les deseo mucha suerte y espero alg{un dia ser parte de la Familia Gentoo pues ahora soy de Fedora 6 .   :Wink:   Muchas Gracias de todas formas, pero espero no desanimen a gente que podría ser parte de una comunidad que debe crecer cada día más como Linux. Tal ves usemos diferentes Distros, tal ves algunos seamos menos habilidosos en linux, pero todos queremos que linux Cresca, aprender más cada día.

Asi que abajo windows!!! 

Go ahead LINUX !!!

Go Gentoo!!! 

Go Mandriva!!! 

Go Ubuntu!!! 

Go Fedora!!!

Jorge García López - Lima Perú - Fedora Core 6 User  :Wink: 

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> No quiero convertirte en nada, es sencillamente la imagen que tengo de ti y lo seguirá siendo hasta que demuestres lo contrario.

 

¿En serio crees que a alguien le importa lo que tu pienses?

 *Quote:*   

> Tu arrogancia no demuestra mucha inteligencia que digamos, de ahí que piense de tí justo lo que manifiestas y, además, no te he llamado.

 

Será que como yo no soy de la escuela del pallaso, entiendo esto como un insulto:

 *Quote:*   

> ¿De qué vas? a mí me parece que vas de imbécil, puede ser una impresión equivocada, lo admito, pero es la que me das... Quede claro.

 

Eso es una demostración de civismo y buena educación, ¿verdad? 

- ferdy

----------

## Cyberstudio

heeee. muchachos, como que ya esta bueno de discutir, cada uno tiene su motivo para ser como es y punto. ya dejen eso porque estoy 110% seguro de que no llegaran a ningun acuerdo. Asi que creo (Mi opinion personal, claro esta) que no vale la pena que sigan discutiendo.

----------

## flaab_0n

 *jpoeta wrote:*   

> Bueno amigos espero no haber sido la causa de tanta discusion y alboroto, bueno solo les deseo mucha suerte y espero alg{un dia ser parte de la Familia Gentoo pues ahora soy de Fedora 6 .    Muchas Gracias de todas formas, pero espero no desanimen a gente que podría ser parte de una comunidad que debe crecer cada día más como Linux. Tal ves usemos diferentes Distros, tal ves algunos seamos menos habilidosos en linux, pero todos queremos que linux Cresca, aprender más cada día.
> 
> Asi que abajo windows!!! 
> 
> Go ahead LINUX !!!
> ...

 

Lo que me he reido con este post xDDDDDDDDDDDD

Ya vale de discutir, ya en serio, alguien deberia cerrar este hilo. Estas discusiones personales son una verguenza. Todas esas arremetidas personales tienen miles de vias por las que circular: privados, emails, messenger, correo postal, señales de humo...aqui no.

Y jpoeta...instalate mandriva o algo. xD

----------

